# HSG Coding help!



## Valerie813

If my physician performs a HSG (post-essure) 58340, do I also need to add the 76831 with it?


----------



## ciphermed

Yes, if the phsyician performed hysterosalpingography (HSG) both CPT codes
58340 & 74740 would be reported.

CPT 58340 only includes the catheterization and intro. of saline/contrast while 74740 captures the radiological supervision & interpretation related to the HSG.

Both the surgical component & the S&I have notes that point towards the other component of the procedure...

i.e.

58340 Catheterization and introduction of saline.... 

(For radiological S&I of HSG, use 74740) 


74740 Hysterosalpingography, radiological S&I...

(For intro. of saline/contrast for HSG, see 58340) 

There are CPT Assistants that address the components of HSG.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Valerie813

*thank you*

Yes this really helped!  Thank you.


----------



## hunters

*HSG question*

What if the physician is doing the procedure, but the radiologist is in the room with them and she supervises and interprets the report?  I can not bill the 74740 in this case right?


----------



## cooper1

I can't bill for the 76831 because my ob/gyn drs aren't credentialed to read them. So you need to look into that too. The radiologist here read them and bill for them even though it's in my report from my ob/gyn.

Tracey


----------



## jeanae1005

*Post Essure Diagnosing*

My physician does the HSG for Post Essure patients and we billed the diagnosis of v67.09 (Following Other Surgery) to Tricare.  They have denied it as "Correct Coding review; dx and procedure code combination non-spec or unrelated."  Does anyone recommend a different dx code, for instance maybe v25.40 (Contraceptive surveillance, unspec) or v25.49 (other contraceptive method?


----------



## KanHaney

We are having this issue with some payers and when we do we use V25.49.


----------



## jeanae1005

V25.49 seems to be a more accurate dx in my opinion!  Thank you for your help.  I'll be discussing this with my Dr.!


----------

